# Aussies in Florence or Tuscany



## Katelw (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm an Aussie living in Florence. I am searchiing for other Aussies, or people who can help me 'learn' the ropes of moving to Italy. If there's anyone in Florence or nearby that has time for a coffee please let me know.


----------

